# Water droplets inside Phrag bloom -is this normal?



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Phrag Red Lightning (sargentianum x warscewiczianum) that is in bud and ready to open soon. 
I've noticed that inside the bud there are droplets. I've never seen this before and I don't know if its cause for concern. I know this kind of thing can be a problem with Catts.
Should I take any action? or just let it be? 
thanks,
C


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

be careful when watering!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't remember seeing that before. It will be interesting to see what happens to the water as the bud opens.


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2010)

I would let it be - while those look larger than what I've had, I've always had a little condensation in my long petaled phrags when they were at that stage.


----------



## arcticshaun (Mar 31, 2010)

I noticed droplets inside the bud of my Phrags bloom too. No damage upon opening.

Shaun


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for you're guidance. I have had few long petal Phrags bloom out, and obviously haven't looked very closely. 
All turned out OK!!!

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15979


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> All turned out OK!!!



I'll say!


----------

